# Pontiac 14" rims fit any pontiac



## DesiDinero (Aug 20, 2021)

Will Pontiac 14" rims fit any Pontiac? Trying to use it as a spare. Thank you


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DesiDinero,

You may want to check the enclosed link for your application.


Pontiac Wheel Applications



If you’re running Disc brakes you’ll need to find the correct 14” rim to accommodate them.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

B bodies had a different bolt pattern; 5 on 5. 5 lugs at 5"
A and F bodies were 5 on 4.75".
All used 14" wheels


----------



## DesiDinero (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your input. And yes, the 14" rim that was given to me will not fit my GTO with disk brakes. Very helpful.


----------

